# How do you travel with a second watch?



## watchnutcase1

I'm going to be travelling quite a bit this summer through Europe. I usually wear my Rolex Sub but i'd also like to bring along my Panerai 44mm. I'm currently looking at some single watch cases now, can anybody recommend something?


----------



## WnS

Do a search on eBay for "watch canvas roll"










It's cheap, compact, and protects your watches from shocks. Just make sure you have a cloth to insert between the bracelet of your Sub so it doesn't rub against itself.

No need to bother with watch cases.


----------



## talljosh

WnS said:


> Do a search on eBay for "watch canvas roll"
> 
> It's cheap, compact, and protects your watches from shocks. Just make sure you have a cloth to insert between the bracelet of your Sub so it doesn't rub against itself.
> 
> No need to bother with watch cases.


+1 I travel often with several watches, and the canvas roll is the best option.


----------



## WatchReviewGuy

If your only traveling with one extra watch I'd recommend the oakley watch vault or the WATCHPOD. They stop the bracelet from hitting the caseback of the watch and give a nice tight fit, especially if you wrap the watch in a microfiber cloth.
Can get them on Amazon for around $10 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XJPVH7N


----------



## Raza

If you can find an Oakley Watch Vault at a reasonable price (they're out of production now), that's probably the best way to take one watch. Another one would be a canvas watch roll. Mine is made by Ague Trading Company and I love it. Only issue I had was with the strap fraying, but I just took a lighter to the ends and melted them a bit and that fixed the issue. I told the owner of the company about the issue, I think he's looking into something more permanent for future models.

https://www.aguetradingco.com/collections/watch-rolls

I have the black one with red plaid interior. Good way to pack a few extra straps, too.










Biggest watch I've put in there is a Suunto Elementum, which is 45mm, plus large pushers. It'll fit a 44mm Panerai no problem.


----------



## sticky

WatchReviewGuy said:


> If your only traveling with one extra watch I'd recommend the oakley watch vault or the WATCHPOD. They stop the bracelet from hitting the caseback of the watch and give a nice tight fit, especially if you wrap the watch in a microfiber cloth.
> Can get them on Amazon for around $10 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XJPVH7N


I usually stick mine in a sock but I reckon that if I was travelling with a PAM I'd invest in one of the chaps.


----------



## OedipusFlex

The watch pod looks cool, was it said they're discontinued? 

Question about watch roll, since that seems to be most popular; is there any better solution for bracelets? If I was traveling with one or two, naturally I'd want one on bracelet and the other on a strap. Right now I'm using an old G-shock tin with foam for my Aquis- hardly elegant and take up a lot of space. Any other ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnutcase1

Great ideas guys. Just bought the WatchPod as I'm only traveling with 1 extra watch and no extra straps or anything.


----------



## 41Mets

I took a glasses case and I cut out foam to fit the shape of it. i then cut out a space in the foam in the shape of the watch for the watch to sit in it. i then cut another piece of foam to sit in the top part of the glasses case so that when it was closed the top of the watch would be covered by the foam. This worked extremely well.

edit: just bought a watchpod for $9.99 and free shipping 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## csu87

I just roll them up in socks and stick them in my shoes. Or ill take some sunglass cases and stick them in there.

I had a workout shoe worth ~15k on my last trip. Knock on wood, havent had any issues yet.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

That looks like a good way of storing your watches.



WnS said:


> Do a search on eBay for "watch canvas roll"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's cheap, compact, and protects your watches from shocks. Just make sure you have a cloth to insert between the bracelet of your Sub so it doesn't rub against itself.
> 
> No need to bother with watch cases.


----------



## sleepyhead123

Depends on how safe I consider the area, if there's a safe, the cost of the watches, and my mood.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I wear the more expensive piece and put the GShock in my camera bag


----------



## Montanez

WnS said:


>


That looks really cool. I usually just travel with one watch on my wrist and one in an individual leather case


----------



## JSI

I put them in a sock, I am totally serious. 

Pull the sock through the bracelet to stop it from scratching the case back and in my carry on.

Works like a charm.


----------



## mleok

WatchReviewGuy said:


> If your only traveling with one extra watch I'd recommend the oakley watch vault or the WATCHPOD. They stop the bracelet from hitting the caseback of the watch and give a nice tight fit, especially if you wrap the watch in a microfiber cloth.
> Can get them on Amazon for around $10


How does the Watchpod compare to the Oakley Watch Vault in terms of size? I assume this is comparable in size to the larger version of the watch vault?


----------



## lhawli

This from AceTimer























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## craigmorin4555

Casebudi is bulletproof and holds the larger watches well









Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo

csu87 said:


> I just roll them up in socks and stick them in my shoes. Or ill take some sunglass cases and stick them in there.
> 
> I had a workout shoe worth ~15k on my last trip. Knock on wood, havent had any issues yet.


Note to self : Follow csu87 next time he travels and steal his shoes. :-d


----------



## updyke

I wrap each in a paper towel and put in a zip-lock bag. I also don’t take too many, due to concern about security of watches in hotel, etc.


----------



## updyke

I wrap each in a paper towel and put in a zip-lock bag. I also don’t take too many, due to concern about security of watches in hotel, etc.


----------



## Alysandir

I don't. I've had one experience too many with lost luggage (thanks, United!) and learned that you do not check anything you absolutely cannot afford to lose. On travel, I get by with one watch.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## RotorRonin

Very carefully!



...was that joke already used?


----------



## chrisboulas

I have a brown suede pouch that I got for free from the Torneau service center years ago that I still use today.


----------



## ddavidsonmd

This one is a $1.99 on Amazon. Pretty good for the money

FitSand(TM) Travel Protective Carrying Hard Watch Case Pouch Box for Casio Classic Digital Watch, Casio, U.S. Polo Assn. Sport, Timex, Daniel Wellington, Invicta, Seiko, Armitron Sport https://www.amazon.com/dp/B014LCT0F8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_cwv9ybVKK204B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UberDave

Alysandir said:


> I don't. I've had one experience too many with lost luggage (thanks, United!) and learned that you do not check anything you absolutely cannot afford to lose. On travel, I get by with one watch.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


Exactly. Method of storage during transport seems like a minimal concern compared to the actual logistics of transport.

I typically don't travel with a "man bag" and I wouldn't risk having my carry-on get gate checked with a $10k watch in it. If traveling alone, I'd go with one watch. If traveling with someone I trusted to keep my watch(es) in their purse/bag, maybe I'd bring a second.

That said, I'm heading out for a week long trip and planning to bring my BLNR. However, I'm sad about the prospect of not wearing my Panerai for a whole week. This is a pretty great problem to have, I'll admit, but it's a dilemma nonetheless.


----------



## mpalmer

Welcome to the forums! I use an Oakley watch vault.


----------



## JimWharton

I have a three-watch case I use for traveling on week+ trips, but I don't love it. It's bulky and I don't like having it in the checked bag. I end up using the canvas watch roll that came with my Dan Henry and tucking it in my carry-on. I've also used old Clockwork Synergy boxes for extra straps and strap tools (if I don't want to travel with extra watches, but still want to mix it up a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

My backup watch is usually a Casio so I just throw it in the case at the last moment.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchProblem

I usually travel with more than two watches and have had no issues with a combo of Oakley Watch Vaults and Maratac Watch Tacos (both discontinued, but similar items can be had from Amazon).

That being said, just came across Nalpak Watch cases which use various sizes of Pelican Cases.

http://www.nalpak.com/Watch-Cases

I know this is over kill for sure, but they are damn cool. Ordered the Pelican 1120 3-Watch case and a Pelican 1150 EDC case shown below. Probably a little large for travel, but I just couldn't help myself.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrlooolz

Great post just bought a bunch of Case buddy's


----------



## Raza

OedipusFlex said:


> The watch pod looks cool, was it said they're discontinued?
> 
> Question about watch roll, since that seems to be most popular; is there any better solution for bracelets? If I was traveling with one or two, naturally I'd want one on bracelet and the other on a strap. Right now I'm using an old G-shock tin with foam for my Aquis- hardly elegant and take up a lot of space. Any other ideas?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Oakley one is discontinued. I think the WatchPod is still in production.


----------



## mrwatchusername

I usually travel with just one watch when on business but on longer trips I do go with at least another watch. I used to use a zip travel case link this one: -








(Picture from ebay)

It can hold up to 2 watches but I still used it. But then I got a small case from Breguet after a servicing, looks just like a sunglass case but with foam stuck in to protect the watch, and I have been using that ever since: -


----------



## Raza

csu87 said:


> I just roll them up in socks and stick them in my shoes. Or ill take some sunglass cases and stick them in there.
> 
> I had a workout shoe worth ~15k on my last trip. Knock on wood, havent had any issues yet.


You're putting a lot of trust in socks and some dead trees. I would never put a nice watch in checked luggage.


----------



## Raza

UberDave said:


> Exactly. Method of storage during transport seems like a minimal concern compared to the actual logistics of transport.
> 
> I typically don't travel with a "man bag" and I wouldn't risk having my carry-on get gate checked with a $10k watch in it. If traveling alone, I'd go with one watch. If traveling with someone I trusted to keep my watch(es) in their purse/bag, maybe I'd bring a second.
> 
> That said, I'm heading out for a week long trip and planning to bring my BLNR. However, I'm sad about the prospect of not wearing my Panerai for a whole week. This is a pretty great problem to have, I'll admit, but it's a dilemma nonetheless.


The simple solution here is to buy a man bag. I carry a Saddleback large satchel, in tobacco. Just a suggestion.


----------



## vkalia

UberDave said:


> I typically don't travel with a "man bag" and I wouldn't risk having my carry-on get gate checked with a $10k watch in it. If traveling alone, I'd go with one watch. If traveling with someone I trusted to keep my watch(es) in their purse/bag, maybe I'd bring a second.


Dont you guys carry your laptop/Kindle/iPad/camera/whatever in a separate bag? I usually have a small carry on and a laptop bag/messenger bag with my essential electronics, so even if the carry-on gets dragged off the plane, kicking and screaming, the valuable stuff stays with me.

I usually carry 1-2 extra watches when i travel, and i have padded cases for both cases.


----------



## bobski

I like the look of the casebudi and friends. I always have a backpack with me that had all my snazzy stuff, like @vkalia says laptop and bits, so usually the extra watch goes in there.


----------



## WatchReviewGuy

mleok said:


> How does the Watchpod compare to the Oakley Watch Vault in terms of size? I assume this is comparable in size to the larger version of the watch vault?


I haven't seen the small and large vault side by side, but I think the Watchpod is in-between both in terms of size. So I guess you can consider it medium.


----------



## osamu

I try to only bring one, but I always pack my casebudi, in case I have to stow it in my carry on for some reason. So I guess if I were to travel with 2 watches, I would have 2 casebudis. 

I am always scared that when I'm traveling, the one not on my wrist will grow legs and wonder off.


----------



## pablosimon2000

never travel with two good watches, just a good day-wearer... if I had to, the canvas roll looks the more practical


----------



## LordAnubis

I bought a single watch case from bas and lokes. Also have a watch roll made of leather on the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadMrB

I use a Wolf Blake single watch roll, nice quality and works great:

https://www.wolf1834.com/item/306128/travel-accessories/


----------



## UberDave

vkalia said:


> Dont you guys carry your laptop/Kindle/iPad/camera/whatever in a separate bag?


No, I don't. I don't travel that much, so when I do I try to leave unnecessary tech behind.

But, maybe I do need to get a bag as you and @Raza suggest.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## trueblueswiss

Another Wolf watch roll user here, but I have the three watch variant. Only small niggle is the watches can come together during the flight if that matters to you.


----------



## ATXWatch

When I travel, I bring just one watch. Which one depends on the destination and time of year. If it is a beach vacation with the kids to a third world country, then I take my beater Steinhart OVM. If it is a city vacation to Europe, it is one of my Stowa Fliegers. I generally avoid bringing my 114060 because in several popular European destinations, they are pursued heavily by thieves. Italy (especially Naples) and Barcelona are notorious for watch theft... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mak1277

UberDave said:


> No, I don't. I don't travel that much, so when I do I try to leave unnecessary tech behind.
> 
> But, maybe I do need to get a bag as you and @Raza suggest.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


Couldn't you just take the watch out of the carry-on if they make you gate check the bag? Slip it in a coat pocket or your seatback.


----------



## Maxy

Last trip I went I had just 1 watch Tudor Black Bay Blue on my wrist all the time. Works everywhere - sight seeing, dinners and during lot of water activities too!!


----------



## UberDave

mak1277 said:


> Couldn't you just take the watch out of the carry-on if they make you gate check the bag? Slip it in a coat pocket or your seatback.


Could I do that? Sure. Do I want to do that? Nope.


----------



## csu87

Raza said:


> You're putting a lot of trust in socks and some dead trees. I would never put a nice watch in checked luggage.


I carry on. Havent checked a bag in years


----------



## Strmwatch

Alysandir said:


> I don't. I've had one experience too many with lost luggage (thanks, United!) and learned that you do not check anything you absolutely cannot afford to lose. On travel, I get by with one watch.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


Why on earth wouldn't you keep the expensive small items like watches, in your personal bag that you put under the seat?


----------



## mookroch

I got one like this off of amazon. No one has a clue what it is and I like that it is hard to protect the watch.


----------



## Sacsha007

I always use thick socks 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1

I personally wouldn't travel with two expensive watches. But I guess it depends on how long you are going to be traveling and what you are going to be doing. I wouldn't put anything in my luggage I wasn't willing to loose, and also wouldn't leave anything in a hotel room I wasn't willing to loose. I travel with my Omega and Rolex, but it is always on my wrist. That isn't so much because of fear of theft, but if I am jet lagged, up for over 24 hours, or just tired, there is a good chance that I will misplace or loose something. If it is on my wrist or person, I am far less likely to misplace it. Most of my issues around loosing something while traveling have been my own fault. So with my track record of absent mindedness while abroad, I limit my risk, and only bring one watch.


----------



## CDawson




----------



## MickeyMouse912

I have an Invicta 8929OB and it came with the diver box (like a pelican case). The single watch diver box is waterproof and all, fairly small (but bigger than most of the options here) and goes for about $10 if not less online. Now I use it when I travel and try to maintain a two watch rule with one on my hand and one in the latched Diver box.


----------



## DenimCord

I agree with the people who wrote to put in glasses case, compact and offer some protection.


----------



## RobMc

If it's just 1 extra watch, a clam shell style eye glass case is what I use. Protects the watch, and is quite inconspicuous.


----------



## Karl1

I found one I really like on Etsy.com. A guy hand-made one for me. I don't think it was more than $20-$30.


----------



## Pierss

Not to buy special cases, I use my glasses case.


----------



## ancanclin

I use the Oakley version and it is a wonderful, compact way to carry along one extra watch!


----------



## KP97

Bring a case but don't bring the second watch. You buy the watch to fit in the case during your trip .


----------



## nam2212

I have a padded "valuables" pocket in my computer bag. Extra watch always goes there.


----------



## Tjdt92

Wear them at the same time haha


----------



## Tjdt92

Or get a travel roll they are quite affordable on ebay tbh.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Mine go inside my back pack in a soft sun glass pouch.

Canvas roll looks atractive and viable


----------



## Uncle Miltie

When I travel with a second watch, I now use one of these: TalmonT leather watch case from Misterchrono. Under $50 USD. I keep it in a small man bag or my carry-on. It's nice because the watch can be safely carried in a coat pocket or briefcase; I don't like leaving things in hotel room safes..


----------



## ped

Same. Love mine!


----------



## vistar

Lots of good tips. I'm taking 3 weeks off to tour the mid/mountain west, so I'll be using a couple of the suggestions here!


----------



## DarrelBarnes

Try out ebay for now, it's having some great deal in watches. I too order a watchpod recently.


----------



## ped

DarrelBarnes said:


> Try out ebay for now, it's having some great deal in watches. I too order a watchpod recently.


These seem to put too much pressure on the crown


----------



## WatchReviewGuy

The watches feeling at home when off the wrist  For me the WatchPod works best when traveling. They will fit watches up 50mm, smaller watches tend to be a little loose inside so I wrap them in a microfiber cloth and they sit perfectly snug inside.


----------



## avengerpenguin

I use a canvas roll too, allows 4 plus the one I am wearing


----------



## kdsdada0308

I use rolled up socks too. Hasn't failed me yet so I have no reason to change it. Ok, maybe I'm a little superstitious about it but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## dpeter

Why overpay for travel storage?
waterproof case from local shop
cheap pluck foam from ebay 4$
cheap eva amazon echo case 2$

Not pretty but works


----------



## Foch

I travel with these, they have 4 pockets, Padded and don't attract much attention. $25 on Amazon. Canvas & Suede.


----------



## hwhlee

one on each arm? XD


----------



## Mattlamb02

I would use this watch travel case (from Amazon).


----------



## bshah1976

Mattlamb02 said:


> I would use this watch travel case (from Amazon).
> View attachment 12658519


+1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

